# What do you guys think about this price



## Slickrick214 (Sep 1, 2010)

Today I went to the local train store to get a price on my LGB D&RGW diseal engine. The guy said he would sell it for $199 and offered me $125 towards a trade for the Aristo Craft GP-40. What do you guys think. Do you think I should try to get atleast $150 for it?


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Not knowing the product number or condition of your LGB but would suspect it is a far better engine than the Aristo GP 40. If it is in good condition it is worth more than what you being offered. 

Try to sell it here through the classifieds. 

Dale


----------



## Slickrick214 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well its in overall very good condition with only slight run time. There's a small scratch on the left side of the nose. I talked to the head guy over there and he said he would do $150. I don't think he'll go much higher then that.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Still sounds low to me. These locos where not cheap new if I recall. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Old adage, just like selling a car. You will get more if you sell it yourself than trading it in. Right now till January on the Evil Bay no insertion fees on auction style ads. Course they rip you in the end from both sides on final fee ebay, and fee at paypal. Oh boy!! Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Currently on evilbay is one of these at $233, used, if this is the one you have: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-2056-RIO-GR...722317?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f03626f4d 

This place lists from their sales archive database a price "new. o/b" of $279: 

http://www.traincity.com/price_guide/pllgb.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its this one








$199 is very low, you can get a way better $ on Ebay


If its this one:











$199 is a good price


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

those 2056 'modded WP&Y' in Grande scheme are wonderful engines if not prototypical 

very smooth


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-2056-rio-grande-diesel-locomotive-excellent-box 

Currently at $157.50 

We don't know which LGB D&RGW diseasemal it is.....and to be honest, we don't know how big that little scratch is. 

"Slight run time" can mean anything.....but they will look at the skates and traction tyres, those will, in fact, tell the story.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-2056-rio-grande-diesel-engine-queen-mary-ed 
Went for $147 

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-2056-rio-grande-powered-diesel-locomotivebox 
Went for $132 

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-2056-rio-grande-powered-diesel-locomotive-ex-box 
Went for $177.50 

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-2056-rio-grande-powered-gp-20-diesel-locomotive-ob 
Went for $76


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Not saying the links above are wrong but I can never figure that site out...When I click on the top link it says there is no data available (the one that sold for $147.00). Other listings on that site for example show the same engine going for $167.50 but when you click on the link it shows a final price of $351.01. 

Use the "If you want to see its description or find similar items currently for sale please click here" button, this appears to give a final sales price. 

The same site shows LGB Mikes going for a couple hundred dollars...I'd buy them all day at that price.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Here is a link on the same site showing one of the Mikes selling for $510.00...

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-21872-penn...-mts-sound

Click on the embedded link and it shows a final sale of $806.00

Don't get it.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The bad part of this hobby is that retailers want for a GP-40 approx $230something to $250something. 
When you resell it, to a another person in the hobby they want it for less then what you paid for it,,cheap! Everyone wants things cheap EXCEPT the retailers that sell it first! 

Retailers are like pawn shops, they know very well what it cost you the first time BUT then will lowball you on a trade in..no matter what widgit it is! Like the "get cash now" pitfall...borrow $50...pay back $80 or more! It truly is the American way. Bend over! 

In my humble opinion list it on ebay OR the classifieds first! Slow yes, maybe trade. $199 doesnt sound that bad IF it is in good shape and it looks like it is in good shape. Might be better to pay full price THEN sell the GP-40. 

If you can get a Mike in good shape or brand new for $800..that is a great deal jump on it. 

Like buying a car don't be in a hurry OR you loose. Sometimes waiting the retailer out a little may just ware him down...maybe...maybe not!


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Something to think about is that a dealer is going to have to warrant the sale of anything they sell. They are probably going to double the price of whatever they give you just to cover their overhead, the potential that it dies the day after they sell it, and the cost (assuming that they do this) of going over it and checking the lubrication etc. 

Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased several of the D&RGW #50 diesels (older 2063 model) and these were new at $100, and $125. Of course this was several years ago. 

Last year I got the Penn version for $120 with 2 LGB flat cars but the engine had stripped gears, easy for me to fix. 

So, if the trade in is for the 2 axle diesel, then I feel the trade value is fair, but I really think long term the LGB is the better engine. 

Personally I would never give up my LGB engines.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with you Dan. A well maintained LGB will run for ever, well almost anyway. I'll never sell mine tho somebody will someday when I am in the ground.

Dale


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Cant expect ebay or paypal to be free lo, just like any other business it comes with a price. Besides you don't have to accept payment thru paypal, besides its fast and easy instead of sending a check or a money order and the wait time by snail mail in the 80's.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is the 4 axle Rio Grande Diesel then a trade-in price of $150 is fair. I purchased one in fairly great shape if not new for a little over $200. 
LAO


----------



## Slickrick214 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes it’s the four axle D&RGW number 2056. I am keeping the LGB D&RGW for now but I did buy the Aristo Craft GP-40 and I have to say I'm really not overly impressed and I'm wondering if it was even worth the money. To start with I can't figure out why the trucks are not completely enclosed. The sides of the trucks are wide open completely exposing the motors. To me that just seems to be screaming for dirt, mud and everything else under the sun to get into the motors and cause problems down the road. The cab "details" are a joke and don't even come close to the details of the LGB's. The cab is completely empty with no details other then the engineers control panel and the engineer himself which by the way looks like a two year old painted. When I go to install the sun shield panels on over the windows they get stuck and don't even go in all the way. It seems like the window glass is blocking the holes where the sun shield tabs are suppose to go into. I'm hesitant on forcing the sun shields in because I'm afraid it will break the window glass. Then there's the outside details. There were also multiple paint imperfections through out the body including the front steps, horn and fuel tank. Then there’s the doors, they don't open. All I can say is WTF. Pretty much all LGB locomotives have cab doors that open as well as most of their rolling stock. Right now I'm really feeling like this train is a cheap made in China POS that isn't worth 2 cents let alone $300 dollars (with tax and all that junk). I feel like one wrong move and the whole thing is going to fall apart. The things I do like about it is that for historical accuracy it is fairly close to the prototype. I also like that the exhaust fans are open rather then just blobs sitting in the body as in the LGB models and that the dynamic brake housing fan actually is a real fan with a moving blade. I also like the smoke unit which is again something that LGB doesn't put onto their diesel engines. I haven't tried it out yet but it wouldn't be a real diesel engine if it wasn't spewing exhaust from the stack.







There's nothing I love more then a full diesel engine starting up and spewing gas fumes then going into 8 notch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you should install the Aristocraft smoke unit in the LGB 2056. The power trucks alone are worth $150 on the LGB engine!!!! 

Having both the LGB and the Aristo is a wise decision.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin said "Besides you don't have to accept payment thru paypal, besides its fast and easy instead of sending a check or a money order and the wait time by snail mail in the 80's."

I've been advancing my future railroad with purchases from the classifieds here and another website and Ebay. By FAR the most trouble free transactions I've had have been thru Paypal regardless of the source. Two months ago I purchased a live steam loco from a board member and he requested a check. I rarely anymore write checks and the money for this was coming from an account that I rarely use. So rarely I did not notice they had switched carrier banks thus the check I wrote had the wrong numbers on it. I had to scramble to get a bank draft and overnighted it to him to get him teh payment. Thankfully he was very understanding. I also bought 8 tank cars listed and per the sellers request sent him a Postal Money order. Waited a week to see that he'd recieved it to find that he had travelled from the midwest right past me (almost literally) to Niagara Falls on vacation and had not yet recieved my payment. To date (almost 2 months later) he still has not recieved it. I filed a complaint with the post office and they are looking into it but it takes a minimum of 60 days to 120 days to come to a conclusion and for me to possibly get my $220 back. Had either transaction or the other been done thru Paypal they sellers would have had their money electronically almost instantly and in their bank within a few days. 

Chas


----------

